# Gem Master Software compatible with Win7 and 64-bit computer?



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Does anyone know if the Gem Master software is compatible with Win7 home edition or any other version of Win7? Also can it work on a 64-bit computer?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I dont have the answer but also look forward to this info,
sandy jo
MMM


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Okay, I did find out from my dealer that it is Win7 and 64-bit compatible.

Di


----------

